

Ask: Are content management packages like Drupal, Joomla, Zope, etc. worth it? - henning

I've heard good things about "content management frameworks" like Drupal, but it's hard to tell whether it's worth investing time in any of them.<p>I don't like how Drupal advertises that it has plug-n-play modules which offer "features" that enable things like blogging, auth&#38;auth, or whatever. That implies that all blogging/discussion/whatever packages are the same. What if that module is ill-suited to what I want for a particular application?<p>It's hard to tell whether it'd just be easier to do everything from scratch with a general framework like Rails.
======
jonny_noog
Well I guess it depends on what you're doing. I have experience with both
Drupal and Joomla to name a couple. I like Drupal, I don't like Joomla. Just
my subjective experience.

If what you're doing is really left of field, then yeah, probably you are
better off just making something yourself with Rails or whatever.

But to answer your original musing, I think it would be worth putting in some
time to trial out the ready made options that are out there, you could save
your self a lot of time. If you don't like them, you can always start your own
thing. It doesn't take long to install either Drupal or Joomla (though I would
choose Drupal if I were you).

Drupal has a well developed taxonomy system (essentially a way of tagging
content with terms) that can be used in a variety of ways (from setting up a
very granular access control system to just logically organising content) and
is very flexible. It's got a good templating system. It has great community
support and good documentation. As you allude, it has a huge amount of plug-in
modules (all free, unlike Joomla, where more of a business has grown around
selling plug-in modules for cash).

But as you are obviously aware, if you use software developed by someone else,
you're of course starting from their point of view. I think this applies even
with frameworks like Rails... Rails is DHH's point of view. Drupal is the
Drupal developers point of view. If you're going to find it useful to stand on
the shoulders of giant's, then you have to agree with the giant. :)

I've trialled many CMSes, and from the ready made options out there, Drupal is
the best option I have so far found.

